# New guitar day!!



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys. I just brought home a new 12 string. It's a Simon&Patrick Woodland 12 Cedar with a b-band A3.2 pickup. I played a lot today and found this one to have the nicest sound. And the pickup is amazing. Well back to playing. Pics to come soon.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats.

I've always wanted a 12 string but I just can't find one that nice and full along with the beautiful 12 string chime.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Well it looks like pics will have to wait. My camera is dead and I'm going away for a week for work. Which also means no playing it for a week. Full review and pics when I return.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats, 12 strings are awesome sounding. i had one in my teens, it was cheap and the darn thing folded on me :tongue: I can't even remember the brand...dunno why it slowly started to go south, all I could do was watch :frown: 

Good luck with it evilGuitar:


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> Hey guys. I just brought home a new 12 string. It's a Simon&Patrick Woodland 12 Cedar with a b-band A3.2 pickup. I played a lot today and found this one to have the nicest sound. And the pickup is amazing. Well back to playing. Pics to come soon.


Definitely a sweet pickup. Congrats.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I've always wanted a 12 string but I just can't find one that nice and full along with the beautiful 12 string chime.


Taylor W65 Drool


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Taylor W65 Drool


Man I've played alot of Taylor 12s and they were just to thin sounding for me.

I would love to try a D35-12. I hate the D35 normally and most all other Martin dreds but I think it would be superb as a 12 string.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new 12 string. Simon Patricks are amazing guitars! I almost bought the exact model as you a few weeks ago. Nicest sounding 12 string I have heard that was'nt recorded professionally! Have fun with it.


----------

